# Rottweiler vs. German Shepherd???????



## johnnygiv (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello Ladies and Gents... 

Through my years of experience with the bold k9 who will run you over if in his/her line of chase,, Clumsy footing but yet confidence that make his/her steps smoothly placed with grace.. "Rock" that you better believe, aint no other dog Weiler...lol..

I’ve come to find many similarities between the two German Hund figures,,, who in appearance contrast "as extreme as" liberal and conservative.

The obvious differences between the two dogs being:

Of course Head. Rottweiler we know reigns domestic champ, in selective case study...lol.

Coat. German Shephard with its long elegant bicolor coat. Rott compact all terrain..

But my Questions comes into effect when I think to myself,,, OK,,, 2012 is like tomorrow lol… (laugh yall but serious with myself) both of these dogs have there pros, and cons but which is the all purposed better dog,, Like the Will smith movie “I AM LEGEND” with The iconic German shepherd..

Which Hund has better hearing capability? The Rottweiler with its flapped ears or the shepherd’s pointers, which are always on alert ears

Which has better tracking abilities? The rott. with its wide snout or the longer shepherds.

Which can endure the coldest of extremes. The long haired shepherd, or the occasionally seen that almost none of us have long haired rott, so will just say short haired Rottweiler?

Which Has better agility.. The Hip dysplasia rott or Hip dysplasia shepherd.

The list doesn’t end there and I hope you’re genuine none biased input doesn’t either…
ANy dog that you want to compare to the two give your input

I want to get this out the Way as well…Thanks to all who share a moment in my life with words honestly... Let your words be free,, and provide your wisdom to the community about these two giants . 

Wish everyone Health and Happiness.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

well I can say right away that ANY dog with hip dysplasia should not be doing anything that requires a large amount of agility. How about a rott and GSD with excellent hips have you thought of that?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I have no idea what the OP is trying to say.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yes their post is very hard to follow and they jump around alot. I'm not entirly sure what they are asking eather. I wonder if English is their first language?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha!!!..JJ is that u you nutcase??..2012 is givin ur a** away! (ammoungst the other crazy stuff)


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

No dog with HD is going to be able to do the things you're talking about. So do your research on breeders VERY carefully to be sure the proper health testing to protect yourself and your potential pup.

Both dogs excel in protection work, and endure about the same in cold weather and heat, (Rotties have a VERY dense undercoat if the coat is correct).

Rotties are a bit more relaxed in attitude when not working and GSD tend to be more intense even when 'off duty', but when either is on they are ON. 

The rotties nose is wider, but the GSD's is longer and I believe they are close as far as tracking. The GSD has superior hearing due to the upright ears however. 

GSD were bred as Herders, Rotties were bred more 'all purpose'.

Both breeds are VERY intelligent and need training form the day your bring them home (good breeders will have the pups socialized from the time they are weaned and may have some basics already taught).


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ha!!!..JJ is that u you nutcase??..2012 is givin ur a** away! (ammoungst the other crazy stuff)


HAHA I did not even think that in the other thread. "the 2012 dog" now it all makes sense. I'm so dense tonight. 

I think Cacausian Ovcharka, Sarplaninac and Kangal can take some of the coldest. For agility/endurance I'd say Kangal without HD, wouldn't want that in any dog. I think Central Asian Ovcharka will have some advantage in agility too. Those a CO or Sar can do agility lol But I assume we're not talking the agility competitions. 

There is also the Greenland dog, can take cold for sure.

Kangal can track well.

the long hair CO and CAO will take time to care for and blow coat like mad, short hair better off in that sense

hearing I can't tell you, but they sure bark like mad at the slightest sounds so they must have good hearing.


----------



## johnnygiv (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah Im nuts incase you couldnt tell, but yet capable of anything you are, so says allot about being your unprejudiced equal.

Anyways, typing through the matrix.... Thanks to all who with respect share your thoughts...

Sorry if my opening was alittle unrevised.

But Please share your ideas skipping the obvious blah before my questions.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

johnnygiv said:


> Yeah Im nuts incase you couldnt tell, but yet capable of anything you are, so says allot about being your unprejudiced equal.
> 
> Anyways, typing through the matrix.... Thanks to all who with respect share your thoughts...
> 
> ...


lol wut.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is it too early or am I just confused? I need some coffee.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Is it too early or am I just confused? I need some coffee.


Well am I not lucky? I have coffee and my alzeimer's/dementia attitude covers all the confused bases so all is right with the world. While the rest of you wonder what the OP wanted, I just float through blissfully having owned GSDs and Rotties and no argument with either.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Is it too early or am I just confused? I need some coffee.


I think the OP is looking for a canine to see him into the post apocolyptic world.


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

Which ever would fit into your family life would be the better dog.
Owning Rottweilers I'd say them,but I'm really not sure what you want one for.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Well am I not lucky? I have coffee and my alzeimer's/dementia attitude covers all the confused bases so all is right with the world. While the rest of you wonder what the OP wanted, I just float through blissfully having owned GSDs and Rotties and no argument with either.


You are quite lucky. 




RonE said:


> I think the OP is looking for a canine to see him into the post apocolyptic world.


Oh, well in that case - I vote Boxer.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have problems understanding you, I'm from Wisconsin.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I have problems understanding you, I'm from Wisconsin.


It's all that cheese and if your a Packer fan that could be part of the problem.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

....mmmmm cheeeese


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Cheese is the only thing worthwhile about Wisconsin


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I here the GSD's and the Rotties are pretty good there too!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> I here the GSD's and the Rotties are pretty good there too!


you betcha they are!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

There are a couple of excellent Mastiff breeders there and that's where my Desi (Pixie Bob Cat) came from as well.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Cheese is the only thing worthwhile about Wisconsin



Um, NOT the ONLY thing.  Did you forget about Brats and BEER? 


> I here the GSD's and the Rotties are pretty good there too!


And Heaven's YES these too. Wisconsin has a few great things. 


Edit: sorry forgot what I was originally going to say... (old age) I was going to say that Rottweiler's are simply superior in every way. Just ask all of the Rottweiler fanciers. 

Then again, if you ask the GSD fanciers they will argue with you. They tend to be an argumentative group of people. LOL Just kidding all of you.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Inga said:


> Um, NOT the ONLY thing.  Did you forget about Brats and BEER?
> 
> And Heaven's YES these too. Wisconsin has a few great things.


Wisconsin sounds like my kind of place! Good beer, good cheese, good rotties & good GSDs? When did they move Heaven to the midwest?!


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

Inga said:


> Um, NOT the ONLY thing.  Did you forget about Brats and BEER?


You want to talk Brat's come to Sheboygan home of the brat.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

JJ, I think this thread has officailly been HIJACKED by the Rottie people.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

rutylr said:


> You want to talk Brat's come to Sheboygan home of the brat.


Rutylr LOL I LOVE Brats. Hey! I expected more support for the Rotties from you too. Remember we are out numbered by the GDS people on this forum and in a moment or two they will be attacking my other comment.  

Monica.... you too honey. Support your Rotties... not just the beer. LOL



> JJ, I think this thread has officailly been HIJACKED by the Rottie people.


 Carla jump on this boat... You are a black and tan lover too. Plus... the GSD people have not yet noticed.


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

I got your back.......


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Aussies are more badass than any GSD or Rottie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Hey Aussies are more badass than any GSD or Rottie


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Aussie says "ooohh you don want me to cut chu! I cut chu so bad" XD


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Aussie says "ooohh you don want me to cut chu! I cut chu so bad" XD


We can let him pass as a rottie.  No tail, black and tan (I am colorblind for the white & merle), drop eared.


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Aussie says "ooohh you don want me to cut chu! I cut chu so bad" XD


I'd be ascared if I was you guys....
Have you ever watch an Aussie herd?
Rottweilers have nothing on them when it comes down to business...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Make sure to say that with the Al Paccino accent. 

Typical Rottweiler, hiding out behind a seriously BIG dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

that made my totaly LOL


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Inga said:


> Rutylr LOL I LOVE Brats. Hey! I expected more support for the Rotties from you too. Remember we are out numbered by the GDS people on this forum and in a moment or two they will be attacking my other comment.
> 
> Monica.... you too honey. Support your Rotties... not just the beer. LOL
> 
> Carla jump on this boat... You are a black and tan lover too. Plus... the GSD people have not yet noticed.


LOL, Yes,I love all the German breeds! Besides Inga, we had nearly as many GSD as Rottie and Dobies growing up. If it were me I'd have one of each with a Schnauzer and a E Mastiff thrown in for good measure (gotta have a Brit in the mix to control all that German instinct)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Um, NOT the ONLY thing. Did you forget about Brats and BEER?


Hate brats, don't drink.....fail for me xD


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> LOL, Yes,I love all the German breeds! Besides Inga, we had nearly as many GSD as Rottie and Dobies growing up. If it were me I'd have one of each with a Schnauzer and a E Mastiff thrown in for good measure (gotta have a Brit in the mix to control all that German instinct)


I do agree and I don't think a standard poodle would be any help controlling the German instinct.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

wvasko said:


> I do agree and I don't think a standard poodle would be any help controlling the German instinct.


A standard poodle would just add to the German instinct


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

And beer! Don't forget the beer!


----------

